# Best Dry Food For Allergic Skin?



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

We have two Golden's that are just over seven years old recently diagnosed with food allergies due to skin sores as well as other symptoms. In the past we have fed them Canidae All Life Stages, Canidae Platinum Snap Biscuits treats, Orijen Adult Dry and now currently on Orijen Regional Red. After researching about what ingredients to stay away from, all of these dog foods and treats have them. When we first adopted them from the rescue group, they were on the Canidae so we continued it but cannot remember if they had any problems on it. Not sure where to go from here and looked at Orijen Tundra Freeze dried but it is too pricey. Please help with your experiences and suggestions. Thank you so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue Buffalo Freedom. The only dry food Daisy is not allergic to. Tried 4 brands and about 14 varities.



Max


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pro plan sensitive skin and stomach has been a God send for my allergy boy... and I've tried a ton of the higher dollar foods for him.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We used nature's variety limited ingredient diet, fish and sweet potato I think. Not to pricey either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

There are a number of different foods you could try. Nature's Variety, FROMM, Nurtisource PureVita, Wellness CORE, Blue Buffalo Wildreness and Freedom, Natural Balance, NOW, and Taste of the Wild are a couple of foods that you can try. Try to find a food and treats that is grain-free and has no chicken and beef - those are the common allergies.

I would also suggest increasing the amount of Omega-3 into the diet. Salmon oil is an excellent source. Not a lot of people think about this, but I would suggest not to wash your dog with an oatmeal shampoo for itching. If your dog has grain allergies, than the oatmeal shampoo can be making it worse.


----------



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you all so much for replying. I will look into all of these and research the ingredients in them and thin out the list by comparing them to what Orijen and Canidae had in them. This application/site is so wonderful and such a wealth of information. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think a good grain free and poultry free diet. My last goldens ate "whatever", that was back in the 90's up to 05'. Alot of shedding and ear infections.
Murphy has never eaten any poultry type food and always grain free. He only sheds heavliy in the spring and his ears look like the day I brought him home at eight weeks. This is my opinion...


----------



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay after much research and ingredient dissecting between what we have fed them vs what we have not and after researching what are the main culprits in causing allergic reactions (chicken, lamb, fish, eggs, corn, wheat, and soy) plus taking in consideration responses on here and other topics posted, we are going to begin with Acana duck and Bartlett pear as a starting point. Will keep you all posted with an update. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry correction on the allergic culprits the page said ***** chicken eggs NOT eggs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

There are a number of different foods you could try. Nature's Variety, FROMM, Nurtisource PureVita, Wellness CORE, Blue Buffalo Wildreness and Freedom, Natural Balance, NOW, and Taste of the Wild are a couple of foods that you can try. Try to find a food and treats that is grain-free and has no chicken and beef - those are the common allergies.



I would also suggest increasing the amount of Omega-3 into the diet. Salmon oil is an excellent source. Not a lot of people think about this, but I would suggest not to wash your dog with an oatmeal shampoo for itching. If your dog has grain allergies, than the oatmeal shampoo can be making it worse.

Hi 
We decided to go with Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear but I noticed your comment about allergy and Oatmeal. Never seen a connection with that. 
I copied the ingredients in the Acana and have them listed here will this be a problem? 

Duck meal, deboned duck, steel-cut oats, peas, whole pears, whole potato, duck fat, duck liver, sun-cured alfalfa, oat flakes, algae meal (source of DHA, EPA), pea fiber, whole apples, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, minerals, vitamins, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry I found the answer. We are not doing Acana and now trying Nature's Variety Limited Ingredient Instinct Duck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Acana has quite a few grain free foods , the one you looked at had a "grain" and,,,,,,as I see it duck is poultry.


----------



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you so much, I checked out the Acana Grain free food, but the other ingredients could cause an allergic reaction. I am so sorry I thought I copied and pasted the entire list of triggers but did not. Here it is. 

"Beef, dairy products, chicken, lamb, fish, chicken eggs, corn, wheat, and soy."

I know Duck is a poultry but we were going with ingredients he has not been on before and mercy it is overwhelming trying to eliminate those if you look at the ingredients on the ones he has been on which are Canidae All Life Stages (their first dog food), Orijen Adult Dog Food, and then Orijen Regional Red (current food). Plus trying to eliminate the above triggers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

UPDATE: We have been on the Nature's Variety Limited Ingredient Duck for apx three days without the mixture of old food of Orijen Regional Red for both of our Goldens and stopped the Canidae Platinum Snap Biscuit treats as well as the Salmon Oil liquid supplement. So far their coats seem drier and I am seeing the hair loss where our male had skin sores now. Our female has developed a small skin sore like a pimple size on top of head and our male is trying to lick or bite toward his tail area again. Not sure what to do now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's difficult and so expensive trying out all the different types of food. I'd get away from poultry.....just my opinion.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I still say pro plan sensitive skin.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree proplan sensitive skin stomach. It did wonders for my dogs


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you gone to the vet to rule out other issues?

I think all of us prefer "food allergies" because it is so easy to control. But the fact of the matter is most dogs (like people) have contact and environmental allergies. 
My Jacks has issues with mold and mildew. He will start rubbing his face, sneezing a lot, drippy nose, and major league tear streaks. I gathered it was mold because of the times of the year that he has his flare ups, as well as the fact the symptoms lessened as I took proactive steps to reduce his exposure (putting a treatment down on the tile floor under the bed to prevent any buildup, and then putting bedding down under there and keeping it washed frequently. He still will come in contact with stuff outside, so I can't really control everything. Card in my back pocket is if his symptoms worsen, we will do allergy shots. 

Other thing to consider is fleas.


----------



## GoldenAtHeart (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes on the consideration of an Allergy test. We are going to call our Vet tomorrow to see if he is open and ask if can do a Nutrition Response Test? Someone told me about this test. 

I will now also look into Pro Plan to see it's ingredients. 

Plus we will stay away from all poultry now and will look into another food. 

We do not see any fleas on them. We give them Trifexis. 
We do have a Oak tree in our back yard. 

Thank you all for replying it is so helpful. I appreciate your responses so much. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pro plan sss is single protein and not many ingredients. It has been a life saver for my chicken and potato allergic boy. I sware by it because I tried a Ton of high dollar foods that only made him miserable. Good luck.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Anybody else making the yeast connection with these allergens? Starve the yeast overgrowth in the gut and use a good probiotic. That's why mold is such a bad allergen- yeast is mold. Antibiotics in food supply kill of good bacteria and yeast take over. Sugars in carbs grains feed yeast. True for all of us 4 legged or not. Just my thoughts still learning about this and applying myself


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

